# Early test run of Insteon for lighting control



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

*Halloween Light Test Demo (v2.0)*

For my haunted yard display, I have written my own software to control Insteon modules (http://www.insteon.net) normally used for home lighting automation. My software allows me to script lighting "events" to occur at any specific time while playing a .MP3 or .WAV file.

Here's a demo with 8 lights.

http://www.hauntsoft.com/LightDemo3.wmv


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Seems like alot of work that's worth your time. Looks awesome. I wanted to do some fancy lighting also but looks like I won't have the money this year.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool... looks like it will work out great.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice. i would be interested more in your software. And would also like to see the full implementation. Good Work.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks. I've got 2 more LampLinc modules on the way (support full dimming) and 2 ApplianceLinc modules on the way (supports only on/off). This is addition to the 30 other Insteon switches that are already wired into my house. I'm working on making the program more flexible... Right now each effect number is hard-coded into the program, and the scripts just call the various effect numbers at specified times. I want to make it so the effects can be configured in the script without having to change the program.

As if I didn't have enough on my plate already, I started working on my own FCG tonight. This is my first animated prop, and because I don't want to drill any holes into the ceiling, I have built a PVC frame to support the whole thing. I might be getting in a little over my head, but oh well!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's version 2.0...

http://www.hauntsoft.com/LightDemo3.wmv


----------

